# Can someone explain why everyone is going crazy about Trump and jerusalem?



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

I really don't know much about this stuff, but I bet you guys will have a better idea.
Jerusalem is in Israel, so why is everyone going crazy about Trump recognizing Jerusalem as Israels capital? 
Is it because everyone is scared the Muslimes will go crazy?

Apoligies for my ignorance guys, but I am sure you guys will put me right.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The world hates God, his people and their homeland. 

Zechariah 12:2 Behold, I will make Jerusalem a cup of trembling unto all the people round about, when they shall be in the siege both against Judah and against Jerusalem. 3 And in that day will I make Jerusalem a burdensome stone for all people: all that burden themselves with it shall be cut in pieces, though all the people of the earth be gathered together against it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There are many in the world that look upon Israel with great disdain. Perhaps its religion, its people, how it was formed, and my point of view is they dislike its democratic nature as a country with elected leaders who aren't going to dance to the progressives drum line. We've never recognized Jerusalem as its capital and held that as a negotiating point in trying to find a peaceful solution between Israel and the Palestinians. Recognizing it today sends the message to the Palestinian that we aren't waiting any more tough luck and they are pissed and going to play the world as the victims once more.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Muhammed was flying around on a winged horse one night and either landed in Jerusalem or took off from there, depending on where you're reading. And ever since then the muslimes have laid claim to the whole city.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

They need to get over themselves. I'm sick to death of how overtop crazy they get about anything they don't agree with. Anything for a fight.
Islam, the most tolerant and peaceful religion on earth, my arse.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

An excellent book on this subject that you can find cheap at any book sales web site (besides the Bible) is Dave Hunt's - "A Cup of Trembling, Jerusalem and Bible Prophesy". 
https://www.amazon.com/Cup-Trembling-Jerusalem-Bible-Prophecy/dp/1565073347


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

it doesn't surprise me the liberals are up and arms about this subject, they will condemm anything Trump does, or of course the muslimes, but why the heck is the Pope condemming it as well?

I know the pope is not Jewish, but still.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> it doesn't surprise me the liberals are up and arms about this subject, they will condemm anything Trump does, or of course the muslimes, but why the heck is the Pope condemming it as well?
> 
> I know the pope is not Jewish, but still.


This pope has thrown in with the Muslims. I know some former Catholics who are now Protestants because of him.
I know Catholics who are not at all happy with him.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Um , Far left & Left have major "Issues" with Israel so anything that helps the tiny Jewish State is bad in their viewpoint ( With exception of Chuck Schumer (D) and a few other practicing Jews in Congress)


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Denton said:


> This pope has thrown in with the Muslims. I know some former Catholics who are now Protestants because of him.
> I know Catholics who are not at all happy with him.


At some time in the future it will be discovered this pope was installed by a progressive cartel bent on socialism world wide. I suspect the leadership of this included both obama and hillary, and it wouldn't shock me that Putin is also onboard. How many times have a sitting pope left his office for a nice Italian villa on the lake to live out his days? If he was in poor health he'd be with God already and unless I missed it he is still around so it's not or was not a health issue but a political one.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> This pope has thrown in with the Muslims. I know some former Catholics who are now Protestants because of him.
> I know Catholics who are not at all happy with him.


I know, a while a go he defended the Muslims by saying, if you insulted my Mum I would probably punch you. Talking about if you insult Islam you deserve what you get.
What Catholic Pope would say something like that? He needs to keep his opinions to himself.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> it doesn't surprise me the liberals are up and arms about this subject, they will condemm anything Trump does, or of course the muslimes, but why the heck is the Pope condemming it as well?
> 
> I know the pope is not Jewish, but still.


Because the pope is a liberal/socialist. Look around on the internet and you will see the history of the Catholic Church. Did you know that Catholic friars ran Nazi concentration camps in WWII?

A little more modern. Southern Vietnam was ran by Catholics and the food donations coming into the country were horded for Catholics. If you were not catholic you didn't eat unless you could pay.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Muzzies threaten a "Day of Rage"
What day do they not have rage?
Trump did what was approved back in 1995 and EVERY president since has no Cojones to actually do was was mandated.Thank you President Trump!
NOW you have a bargaining chip!
Israel can defend itself and has done so quite well for decades, If Palestinians were so important why hasn't and other Arab state taken them in? Because they are Dogs, the king you keep outdoors and don't allow in your house.
Israel is our ONLY True ally in the toilet of the Middle east!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> I really don't know much about this stuff, but I bet you guys will have a better idea.
> Jerusalem is in Israel, so why is everyone going crazy about Trump recognizing Jerusalem as Israels capital?
> Is it because everyone is scared the Muslimes will go crazy?
> 
> Apoligies for my ignorance guys, but I am sure you guys will put me right.


Until the 1967 war,abut half the city wasn't in isRael. The Israelies kicked out the arabs that were holding that portion of the city.

It contains religious sites for three major religions. Only the Bhudists don't claim a holy site there


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I found this analysis on CNN. Note that in 1996b Bill Clinton signed the Jerusalem Act.

Why declaring Jerusalem capital of Israel is controversial - CNN


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does not madder what Trump does they will be against it. This should have gone into effect in 1995. Now it is an even bigger issue. Long and short of it. Muslims black mail the world if they allow Jerusalem to be the capital they will kill more westerners. Because of that no one has allowed it to happen. Trump said enough bring it on. Muslims demand they get the entire city and will never allow peace until they do. Of course even if they get it there will still be no peace.
Current Pope is a socialist, he will fight America and trump to the end.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yesterday on Hannity, he read off the list of liberal congressmen that once supported moving the capital to Jerusalem. But now that Trump wants it they're against it.

If I had enough money, I'd fly to Kenya, walk right up to the door of his boyhood home in Nairobi, and ask Obama to talk some sense into those he left behind...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It has started already Muslim in sighting violence. But the news media will not call them out on it.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Any Arabs who kill Jews from now on (In Israel) should have their Homes raised (bulldozed)and their remaining family members deported...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Does not madder what Trump does they will be against it. This should have gone into effect in 1995. Now it is an even bigger issue. Long and short of it. Muslims black mail the world if they allow Jerusalem to be the capital they will kill more westerners. Because of that no one has allowed it to happen. Trump said enough bring it on. Muslims demand they get the entire city and will never allow peace until they do. Of course even if they get it there will still be no peace.
> Current Pope is a socialist, he will fight America and trump to the end.


Remember, it isn't just Jerusalem they want. They want it all. How much land should the Jews have? Not even the size of a postage stamp.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Jerusalem is already the capital of Israel. The US only maintains an embassy in Tel Aviv for appearances. As was mentioned, the US, specifically Clinton, approved the move of the embassy but it was postponed. 

In 1966 Israel took the eastern part of Jerusalem from the Arabs during the war. 

Bottom line, if you look and read closely, is that the Palestinians want Jerusalem for their capital not Israel and by the US moving there, it cements Jerusalem as the capital of Israel.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Remember, it isn't just Jerusalem they want. They want it all. How much land should the Jews have? Not even the size of a postage stamp.


this is true the muzzies want it all the whole freaking world -make no mistake about it. 
the Israelis took the west bank, gaza strip, and the infamous Golan heights from the muzzies, as well as the suez canal from Egypt, and established the current borders of Israel, they allowed them(the Palestine's) to live in the areas and gave back the canal to Egypt, then gave the Palestine's west bank and Golan heights so they could have a place to call home -but that wasn't good enough they wanted it all and still do - screw them kick their arses out and burn the places to the ground and bulldoze all the tunnels they made and leave it ash and dust as a reminder what happens when you fork with Gods chosen.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> This pope has thrown in with the Muslims. I know some former Catholics who are now Protestants because of him.
> I know Catholics who are not at all happy with him.


 @Denton has a good point. it is important to remember that the Catholic church rakes in millions of dollars (our hard earned tax dollars) settling immigrants into our nation. There is money in Mulims. No offense to the good Catholics here on this site. It is just the way it is.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is my opinion.

Before the 1967 war the ******** used the the west bank area they controlled,

for a staging area as part of a coordinated attack.

They brought in tons of weapons, ammo and men from Jordan without any Israeli oversight.

When the war started it was launched directly against the JEWS on Jerusalem streets.

When the battles were over all of the city was under Israeli control. 

The Israeli's were not going to let the area to be used as a launching point again.

Now the Jordan river would become the buffer zone, like the Golan heights is in the North and the Sinai in the south. 

Since Yaseur Arafat decided to create a new class of people, the Palestinians, there has been nothing but trouble.

They claimed they own the all of Jerusalem as their ancestral countries capital,

good for a people that never existed before the 20th century.

The Jews have had it except when temporarily occupied as their capital for four thousands years. 

In the Palestinian plans, their temporary peace plan as sought by all sides, is just that, temporary, as a foothold, 

they want all of Jerusalem and all the land west to the Mediterranean sea as theirs, cutting Israel in half.

It would then in the future, be launching points to attack the remaining segments of the Jewish state.

I say temporary because there will never be a real peace as long as izslime exist.

The PLO, Hamas, Hezbollah and the other groups want the total destruction of Israel and all Jews dead,

proven by constant calls for it, and three wars and with constant attacks on civilians.

There are tunnels constantly dug along the southern border to bring in guns and ammo,

and ships in the Mediterranean doing the same smuggling.

Those efforts are for no other purpose than to kill Jews and destroy Israel.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You see the thing about peace in the Middle East, well .... it just aint never gonna happen ...... until a false peace treaty is signed and paves the way for the Anti Christ and the Tribulation period.

My entire adult life I have intently watched this topic be the front runner of political news, as veiled attempts to bring peace never come to be. We have (most of us) read the book. Take heed.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The announcement will result in additional attacks against US bases, embassies around the world , protest in Israel and perhaps attacks against US tourist. Attacks in the US are also likely . 


The reason expressed by those that attacked on 9-11 was the US was leaving a large number of troops in Saudi Arabia. Same reason given for the US Cole and the attack on a barracks . Agree or not Just saying that was the reason given . 

Future attacks will cite this as the reason/ justification. 


The protest in many countries around the world will result in violence and most likely some deaths. 

Many congressmen who voted to move the embassy did so because they knew the President at the time would never do so. It was a way to get the Israel lobby to support them with out a cost. Since congress never pushed it and no US president has ever moved it. 

So why did none of the presidents ever move the embassy since the Israelis took the city? 

Not a good idea in my opinion. Just done to placate the fundamentalist "christians" who want the end of the world sooner rather than later. Their are those that would like to help th second coming come faster the American Taliban are in my opinion very dangerous.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Not a good idea in my opinion. Just done to placate the fundamentalist "christians" who want the end of the world sooner rather than later. Their are those that would like to help th second coming come faster


Well I'll be a monkey's uncle, I didn't know we had any say so, in the fruitation of the Creator's perfect plan!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> The announcement will result in additional attacks against US bases, embassies around the world , protest in Israel and perhaps attacks against US tourist. Attacks in the US are also likely .
> 
> The reason expressed by those that attacked on 9-11 was the US was leaving a large number of troops in Saudi Arabia. Same reason given for the US Cole and the attack on a barracks . Agree or not Just saying that was the reason given .
> 
> ...


 Yep all the Muslims have to do is make a threat , and we back off and give them anything they want. Thank you for standing up President Trump.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Yep all the Muslims have to do is make a threat , and we back off and give them anything they want. Thank you for standing up President Trump.


I agree 100%. It is a crime to say anything against Islam in the UK, and other places.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Joe said:


> @Denton has a good point. it is important to remember that the Catholic church rakes in millions of dollars (our hard earned tax dollars) settling immigrants into our nation. There is money in Mulims. No offense to the good Catholics here on this site. It is just the way it is.


No offense taken. It's no secret that the American bishops are mostly all very pro-immigration.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

How can ANTIFA, go on? Their "Nazi" just hit the ball outta the park!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> This pope has thrown in with the Muslims. I know some former Catholics who are now Protestants because of him.
> I know Catholics who are not at all happy with him.


He is a hippy pope. Arguably the worst we've had. The Church will carry on after he's gone.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Annie said:


> No offense taken. It's no secret that the American bishops are mostly all very pro-immigration.


Heck that Dope of a Pope is the biggest socialist/Globalist that ever resided in the Vatican! Yet has nothing to say about the slaughter of Christians...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> No offense taken. It's no secret that the American bishops are mostly all very pro-immigration.


 And anit America.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> And anit America.


Beyond immigration? How so? Anti-traditional Catholic, on the whole yea. The bishps are mostly that. But anti American is a new one on me. Not sure what you mean.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> Beyond immigration? How so? Anti-traditional Catholic, on the whole yea. The bishps are mostly that. But anti American is a new one on me. Not sure what you mean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Current Pope hates America. He is the only authority in the Church all must flow his lead. Pope is a South America Socialist.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Current Pope hates America. He is the only authority in the Church all must flow his lead. Pope is a South America Socialist.


No. That's not how it works. He isn't the only authority in the Church. No Catholic needs to follow his lead except where he's faithful to traditional time-honored faith and morals.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Beyond immigration? How so? Anti-traditional Catholic, on the whole yea. The bishps are mostly that. But anti American is a new one on me. Not sure what you mean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Impeach him!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> No. That's not how it works. He isn't the only authority in the Church. No Catholic needs to follow his lead except where he's faithful to traditional time-honored faith and morals.


We will disagree on that .Pope is a political power figure This current one more than most. He has made his hate for America well known.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> We will disagree on that .


 Fair enough.



> Pope is a political power figure This current one more than most. He has made his hate for America well known.


It's actually worse than that. But I digress, sorry. Carry on, folks.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jerusalem is claimed as a Holy City, by Jews, Christians and Muslims; and the common thread of that is, The Temple Mount. Which is where the Temple of Solomon was built, and later razed to the ground. 
The Muslims claim that Mohammed was taken to Heaven while he stood on that site. That is impossible, for reasons that are too many to name. The claims and counter-claims of each faith, have the makings of WWIII built into them.
http://answering-islam.org/Gilchrist/Vol1/3d.html


----------



## unclefred (Nov 28, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> The announcement will result in additional attacks against US bases, embassies around the world , protest in Israel and perhaps attacks against US tourist. Attacks in the US are also likely .
> 
> The reason expressed by those that attacked on 9-11 was the US was leaving a large number of troops in Saudi Arabia. Same reason given for the US Cole and the attack on a barracks . Agree or not Just saying that was the reason given .
> 
> ...


Appeasement is not the solution, Mr. Chamberlain, but you make a good argument for President Trumps travel ban on those violent, fanatics.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread shows the difference. Some will give up anything to beg for peace and safety. Even though it never comes. Others of us will give up nothing under blackmail and threats. I choose to stand and fight not hide in fear. Jerusalem is the capital and we should support that. 
How many forget what happen when the Jews went along to get along. Then latter tried to live in peace and was attacked for all sides. They kicked ass in 6 days. And ever sense have been attacked. While the cowards take the easy road and blame the Jews.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Impeach him!


Haha, doesn't work like that 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Haha, doesn't work like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Maxine Waters learned that, too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Maxine Waters learned that, too.


Hasn't silenced the squawking, though.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> JThe claims and counter-claims of each faith, have the makings of WWIII built into them.
> Al-Mi'raj: The Alleged Ascent to Heaven


C'mon! a war over religion?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey rjames how long has the BS peace process gone on???

It is just bullshit to suck more money out of us, billions have been given to the PLO for what?

NOTHING, just like the NOKO's, bribes to behave, and it is just stuck in our faces afterwards.

They do not want peace, never did, just bullshit.

Look what happened to Anwar Sadat after he signed a peace treaty with the Jews

to get back 3/4's of Egypt and their entire defeated army alive.

Unlike the F'N muzslimes, Israel let the Egyptian soldiers live and go home, 

they could have left them all to die in the Sinai desert.

The Israelis could have also destroyed the political structure of Egypt at that time also, 

only we stopped them from exploiting their crossing of the Suez Canal to do so

Cairo could have been leveled by Israeli artillery after crossing the Nile along with tactical bombers.

We controlled the flow of 155 AND 175 howitzer ammunition into Israel during that war,

they had pretty much depleted their stocks trying to stop the Syrians in the Golan and the Egyptian in the Sinai. 

The US was flying tons of artillery and tank ammo out of here 24 hours a day to Ben Gurion, Ramon and Hatzor.

The Palestinians use the money given by us to enrich the leaders and finance terror operation, 

plus pay a pension to families of suicide attackers so they can get more morons to follow, 

you seem to sympathize with them, why don't you join them?

They deprive their ignorant followers of the benefits and keep them living is squalor to perpetuate hatred of the Jews.

I think the embassy move was one of the best,

in essence telling the friggin muzslimes up yours we are tired of your shit.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hillary would have done it.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Far Left & Left have major "Issues" with Israel (But Lub dem som muzlums )


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> You see the thing about peace in the Middle East, well .... it just aint never gonna happen ...... until a false peace treaty is signed and paves the way for the Anti Christ and the Tribulation period.
> 
> My entire adult life I have intently watched this topic be the front runner of political news, as veiled attempts to bring peace never come to be. We have (most of us) read the book. Take heed.


Genesis 16:12 And he will be a wild man; his hand will be against every man, and every man's hand against him; and he shall dwell in the presence of all his brethren.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok let me ask this question isn't Israel it's own country? they can name their own capital period and when the Palestine's/Muslims/Islamic peoples attack it then it should be considered an act of war and should be treated as such.
the problem is this everyone is scared to provoke these muzzy airbisquits -you want to talk NAZI they had the right idea but the wrong people. Regan shut them up the I-A-Tola at the time got the message Regan sent a cruse missile through his bathroom just to let him know we can get even get him were he poops -when asked what his thought on "peace in the middle east" was -his response was "don't we have button for that!" it seemed kind of quiet over there most of his presidency didn't it?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Under O'thigger, he and his cabinet were as anti Israel as they could publicly get, muzslimes in American clothing.

They worked to help the izslimes overrun the Jewish state, helped fund the terrorist while stating other.

O'thigger interfering in their elections as a means to destabilize the country..

The Jews have always claimed Jerusalem as their capital,

problem was/is no one would until now recognize it as such, for fear of loosing oil imports and terr attacks.

If the ******** want to fight over it, screw them, kill them off as needed, enough of the BS accommodation.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There have been other president that promised to do this but it was always held out as part of the " Peace " negotiations. This move changes nothing. There will never be peace in the crap hole that is the middle east. If I where a betting man, and I am, WWIII will come out of that hell hole.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jerusalem was capital of Israel over one thousand years prior to Muhammad's ( The Prophet) birth ...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> C'mon! a war over religion?


That is amusing, since you know how many people have been slaughtered in "religious wars". That is a wry sense of humor that you have.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is a link to watch what's happening... found it googling 'Israel news'. Not sure if it's their version of MSM - but at least it's something. Very little coverage, here, imo.

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.827853


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FNC is covering it, right now.

Nothing unexpected. Muslims are going nuts, Israel using more restraint than I would, the PA says the U.S. has no credibility to mediate peace (as if that is possible) and that it will turn to Arab friends to mediate (as if they have credibility).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Here is a link to watch what's happening... found it googling 'Israel news'. Not sure if it's their version of MSM - but at least it's something. Very little coverage, here, imo.
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.827853


Haaretz is a very left-wing media agency.

Here's the flip side of the left/right coin:
Israel National News | Israel's #1 News Site


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> That is amusing, since you know how many people have been slaughtered in "religious wars". That is a wry sense of humor that you have.


He he he he he....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> Far Left & Left have major "Issues" with Israel (But Lub dem som muzlums )


And 95% of the Jews VOTE for them!
Oy Vey!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Haaretz is a very left-wing media agency.
> 
> Here's the flip side of the left/right coin:
> Israel National News | Israel's #1 News Site


Excellent, thanks, now I can do with theirs what I do with ours: read both, land in the middle


----------

